# Does fragrance have to be oil?



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

Okay, I'm sure this is a ridiculous question, but does the fragrance added to soap have to be oil? For example, could I add some of my favorite perfume? Just curious.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

You would be doing so at the risk of seizing or ruining the whole batch. I read somewhere where a woman got it to work but that may have been melt and pour. If you really want to try do it on a very very small batch and see how it reacts.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Also your perfume has alot of alcohol in it, be very careful, wear protective everything...they carry those protective face shields. I love Anna Sui, before we finally found the dupe, that is lovely, I used some of my perfume, when adding it, stirring it into about 2 pounds of the walmart recipe (1/4 of an ounce), it volcanoed out of the container, and 2 pounds of soap was in a 1 gallon rubbermaid bowl with a handle I have used 100's of times for soaping or splitting batches, it was spitting like I had put water into grease. I ruined the windowsill in my soap room, melted my spatula, and warped the bucket...I literally threw a towel over my scent I had out on the counter and ran over to the other side of the room an stripped off my shirt. It was the scarriest thing that ever happened to me soaping. I have no idea what kind of chemical would react like this but it is in my perfume I wear  Sorry I love it and still wear it  Perhaps if you used a cologne instead? Or perhaps every perfume has differening amounts of things in it. But I do know flat champagne will do the same thing, although not splattering just a fountain, although I never had any problems with flat wine or flat beer. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

I wouldn't try it... just as Vicki says when you don't know what is in your perfume.. Mixing the wrong chemicals and breathing them can cause Death.. not for the faint at heart. find a dupe of your fav perfume and go from there...


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

Yep - thanks - don't intend to put myself through that! Actually, I very rarely even wear perfume/cologne. Went to nursing school back in the dark ages when Florence Nightingale taught us that wearing perfume was not appropriate for nurses. I use my own homemade lotion bars and have been scenting them with lemon eucalptus for bug repellent, then found a bottle of Paloma Picasso that is half empty and started thinking about scenting a lotion bar with it which moved my mind right to soap and figured I'd just ask.

My safety obssessed firefighter husband is already freaked out about the lye under the sink, he'd really freak if he knew I was going to try something with the perfume that might be dangerous.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Vicki, you put beer and wine in your soap??


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Beer makes nice soap. I've never tried wine but next time I order FOs I'm going to get some wine scents and give it a go.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes in fact we just finished wrapping off the cure rack of Corona, XX, and Hieneken for Fathers Day soaps. They are doing so well with sales that we are going to carry one all the time. I have always done a soap for Messian Hoff winery out here for their open house. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki....do you scent your beer soaps? I don't sell a ton of them but enough to keep making them. I think I'd sell more if I scented them but I just can't come up with a scent that fits.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes I use a fragrance oil, it was actually a soap I made that my daughter said "Kind of smells like what champagne should smell like' we call it Apple Martini, SOS sells it. It's a dupe of Appletini that VS does. Vicki


----------

